# hotmail sur Mac OS X Mail?



## daywalker69 (24 Avril 2009)

Est-ce que l'un de vous à relié ses mails hotmail à Mac Mail?
je n'y arrive pas... j'arrête pas de recevoir des messages d'erreur et un pote m'a dit qu'apperement ce n'est pas possible .... Ce qui m'étonnerait énormément...?
Comment faire pour donc synchroniser mac os mail avec hotmail?
merci


----------



## ganou4 (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

tu peux aller voir là http://zetura.fr/configure-hotmail-mail-apple/


----------



## DeepDark (24 Avril 2009)

daywalker69 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'un de vous à relié ses mails hotmail à Mac Mail?
> je n'y arrive pas... j'arrête pas de recevoir des messages d'erreur et un pote m'a dit qu'apperement ce n'est pas possible .... Ce qui m'étonnerait énormément...?
> Comment faire pour donc synchroniser mac os mail avec hotmail?
> merci


Comment procèdes-tu?

Sinon il y a un fil central : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009-27.html


----------



## daywalker69 (24 Avril 2009)

ganou4 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tu peux aller voir là http://zetura.fr/configure-hotmail-mail-apple/



parfais ça a marché à merveille! merci beaucoup!


----------



## ganou4 (24 Avril 2009)

de rien contente d'avoir pu d'aider

ps: la prochaine fois poste ce genre de sujet dans internet et réseau car tu risques de te faire déménager.

On y vate&#8230;


----------

